# Question for all about weight gain



## voluptuouslover (May 22, 2017)

Has the excitement of weight gain been with you since a very early age or is it something that was triggered in your 20's or at a later age by something like overeating and gaining and you decided you liked it....whatever it may be? 

Tell your story and target a few of these copy points for a little direction so we can all learn from it a bit.

* Whether you like weight gain on another person or on yourself?
* Was it always with you and can you remember at the earliest age and what it was that caught your interest?
* Has your desire for more and more weight gain increased as you have become older?
* Has the desire to gain always been there but you only acted on it as you have become older and more independent or have not yet acted on it?
* what percentage of weight gain interest do you have whether it be on you or another 1 out 10 .... 1 being not that much & 10 Being a whole buuuuunnnnch?

I myself have always been interested in Fat and weight gain from the earliest of age.... possibly 7-8 yrs. old....I saw a really Fat woman in tight shorts big everywhere but her thighs were huge, Tan and had cellulite and she happened to be very pretty and I couldn't take my eyes off of her legs, I don't think it was sexual I just new I liked it. Even in elementary school 3rd grade I found myself having crushes on the girls that were chubbier....thicker arms legs and chubbier faces. When I was in 8th grade I had the biggest crushes on one of my friend's Mom.....she was extremely curvy with big breasts, butt, hip, thighs and she happened to gain a bunch of weight, then lose it and gain it all back plus some more. My earliest sexiest thoughts were of her getting fatter and how much more beautiful she was when she was at her heaviest....not to mention struggling to fit into all her jeans or tight work outfits when she picked us up from school. I have always loved my girlfriends gaining weight and definitely love my wife getting heavier and fatter. Over the years what I consider Fat has gone up significantly. I have even gained weight myself intentionally a few years ago with pretty good success and became as aroused as having my wife gaining but realized my ultimate was mutual gaining in which was going on for a period with my wife and I even though it wasn't fully communicated between us. We were both gaining myself intentionally and her because of all our eating and snacking together.....it was extremely arousing even though it wasn't a vocal situation. hopefully in the future it can "grow" into that (pun intended). So I relate to feeder, feeder, mutual gaining all pretty good....very into big weight gain and eating.

I hope there are a lot of posts on this thread to see how varied this is.


----------



## Matt L. (May 23, 2017)

I was in 7th or 8th grade when I discovered my fondness and preference for heavier females. In high school there was this English teacher, slim and slender during my freshman year by the time I reached graduation she was a cute round butterball. I'll never forget how she would wear those sheer summer style dresses and how the material would contour to the roundness of her belly and posterior. 

Weight gain is very sensual.


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 23, 2017)

As a boy, my uncle's ex-wife would be the prototype for what I considered attractive in a woman. I had my first experiences of arousal by looking at her. She was more voluptuous than any woman in my family or that I'd seen. I was keen enough to know she knew her effect on men and that some women were jealous of her being so well-endowed. 

As a teen, I started paying attention to the more voluptuous girls in high school. In retrospect, one girl in particular in the grade below me was an exact replica for that aunt physically and even personality. Another in my grade was among the heaviest girls in the school and was a longtime crush. So much so that she was the model for what I would look for in bbw and the ssbbw, that she became, after her.

In my 20s, discovering this site, I learned that there were women even heavier than what I had been accustomed or thought and wanted to know more. It was amazing for me to learn that there were women that wanted to be even bigger than they already were. The pics and videos of Kelligrl, Betsy & Carolyn Owens eating quantities of food that I couldn't consume myself were unforgettable. All of those things were eroticized for me making anything related to a woman gaining, from evidence to even the slightest insinuation of weight gain, a turn on. 

I recently posted on another thread about my desire to gain weight/muscle mass and not divulging to people my reasons why. I had learned in my 20s that I enjoy the feeling of a large woman's weight on my body very much but because I was so thin, I couldn't withstand it for very long. I already had a desire to gain weight so that was a powerful, motivating factor to be bigger & strong enough to enjoy the new source of sexual pleasure that I'd discovered. 

As I've gotten older and bigger, my interest has veered towards heavier women as well. My last relationship was with a bbw that was smaller than my ideal. There aren't many women at least 300lbs+ in my part of town to meet. It's caused me to strongly consider relocating to better my dating options. I've intentionally reached my goal weight for the 2nd time in my life within the last 3 years. I'd be prepared to gain more if/when I'm in a relationship with a fellow gainer.


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 23, 2017)

Matt L. I very much agree that weight gain is very sensual. I also can't get enough of it at times.


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 23, 2017)

biggirlluvher- I thought the reason you wanted to gain size and muscle to support the weight of a big woman on top of you was pretty cool.

Obviously height and body type change things a it but what is your preferred figure on the heavy women you like and what weight did you used to like and what is it now?


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 24, 2017)

voluptuouslover said:


> I thought the reason you wanted to gain size and muscle to support the weight of a big woman on top of you.What is your preferred figure on the heavy women you like, what weight did you used to like and what is it now?



As I stated, I had recently written in detail about my reasons for gaining on another thread. Being able to support the weight of a ssbbw on top of me was not the main reason but proved to be a very motivational force for me to do so. Over time, plumpers & bbw weren't as interesting to me as the more heavier ssbbw. Having been in the company of ssbbw 300lbs+ too infrequently for my taste, I realized I enjoyed the heavier woman and haven't really looked back since.


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 25, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> As I stated, I had recently written in detail about my reasons for gaining on another thread. Being able to support the weight of a ssbbw on top of me was not the main reason but proved to be a very motivational force for me to do so. Over time, plumpers & bbw weren't as interesting to me as the more heavier ssbbw. Having been in the company of ssbbw 300lbs+ too infrequently for my taste, I realized I enjoyed the heavier woman and haven't really looked back since.




It seems to be a pretty common theme that most FA's into weight gain begin to like more and more weight on the women they desire. I know I certainly do.


----------



## Tad (May 25, 2017)

When puberty hit, a couple of months into grade six, my first fantasy (one I worked with for weeks, at least), was that the two chubbiest girls in my class, a plump neighbour boy, and myself had a sort of weight gain club. I started off the thinnest and gaining the slowest, but by the end of high school I was gaining so quickly that I was the fattest of all of us, and got to take the fatter of the girls to prom. (that was the extent of the fantasy, at age 11 I didn't know enough to include much of anything else -- and it was plenty exciting to me as it was). 

I was certainly interested in fat pre-puberty, but I don't recall anything specific to weight gain before that fantasy. My degree of interest in gaining vs more genearl FA stuff has varied some over the many years since then, but the basic themes from that fantasy haven't really changed. I never chose to fully indulge those various desires, however. I'm not somewhat fat, as is my wife, but we've both been in the same weight band for over twenty years and I doubt that changes.


----------



## finallyfat (May 25, 2017)

I remember during naps I'd position pillows over the space between twin beds I moved so they were nearly together. I laid on those pillows, it was so nice. I don't recall thinking anything fat about it but I just loved it. My mother busted me once. I think I felt ashamed as though I knew that I was doing something naughty. I was about 5.

As I pubertized all sexual fantasy centered on the the plump girls around me. Tits were the big thing for the boys as the girls around us blossomed. For me, it was the tummies and bottoms that filled my thoughts. I was embarrassed by this so my gf's were thin. In my latter HS years, when actual sex began to materialize I sought only plump girls. Once I began to touch girls sexually it was clear that not only did fat girls fill my imagination, their fat was softer and softer was better so goodbye skinnies.

I entered the service after HS and it was then, being away from family and a small town, that I began my fat fat life. I became a fattener. I was attracted to plump- there was still some public shyness about real fat. But I knew that plump, when happy and well fed, becomes fat. 

A procession of gf's grew fat for me over the years. I began to find very fat to be the ideal. True beauty waddles. My wife had a pleasing beginner waddle when we met. 20 years on and her waddle has become a heaving swell, a procession of fat. With a sloshing bounce in each step, her blown-out ass wiggles like a sack-full of puppies. Her arms are draped in ropes of shimmering fat as they swing in counterbalance with her gracefully heavy step. 

Not only has my desire for fatness increased with time, a love for eating has accompanied all the feeding I've enjoyed. I was always slim- 6'2"/200-215 lbs. Until my wife. Now it's the eating as much as the increasing fat that I love with her. Fat- eating it and growing in it together, is our hobby. 

The logical sequence of an FA from the surreptitious ogling of plumpening high-schoolers to mutual fattening with my fat-loving woman. It was inevitable that I grew fat too.

Fat begets fat. When fat turns you on there is only the hunger for more.


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 26, 2017)

Tad-

Very interesting fantasy of yours when you were younger. I have enjoyed reading many of your articulate posts in threads. You seem to have stronger will power than myself when it comes to weight gain on your wife. I can't seem to stop craving for my wife to get pretty darn Fat. She and others would consider her Fat now but I can't help but dream of 30,50 and even way more weight on her figure. I would be fine I guess if she stayed at the weight she is at now or maybe just a little more (wink) but I definitely dream of her getting way heavier. There have been times over the years where she went on a crazy diet and she slowly lost a good amount of weight and I felt like so many others on these boards...I almost felt betrayed ( I know it was wrong...but I did) also the sexual attraction and closeness totally slipped far away. She eventually gained a lot of the weight back and I have to tell you....I don't want to go through that again....I hope she keeps gaining. How are you able to stay so even with the weight gain fetish?


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 26, 2017)

Finallyfat- 

Great hearing about your early interests in weight gain and chubbier/fatter girls. I was exactly the same and every relationship I had the girls usually gained weight which I was pretty open about letting them know I liked it and would even encourage them to gain more. Two of such girlfriends acted on it and really brought it into our relationship. I believe one of them turned into a feedee and actually gained sexual desire from it. My college girlfriend gained the most weight and happened to be the heaviest woman I still have ever been with. She turned into a little homemaker and after us living together for 6 months she blew up.....in fact we both did from all her carb loaded cooking and all her baked goods after every meal. I was so aroused just watching her fatten week to week that I was oblivious to my new belly that stuck out in front of me. When she called it to my attention by being sad one day after she had an annual doctors check up she told me how he scolded her for gaining so much weight. She then asked if we should go on a diet. I said "we" and she said "yes, I feel bad that I have made us this Fat with all my cooking" I was kind of in shock but then totally aroused....she said "honey, you didn't even realize you got big" I stood there as she patted my belly and said "awe, I think it is cute" She then was relived to know that I liked how big she had gotten even though she knew I liked her bigger but she thought she was now to big for me. I told her that I would like her to gain even more weight and she said "Ok but I don't want you getting to much bigger". It began a mutual gaining relationship with teasing & weight gain talk all the time, not to mention we were both continued eating even more of her fattening meals and deserts. We now had huge appetites and couldn't change even if we wanted to. She was a taller woman than my wife or most used to date at 5' 8" and she weighed more than I did which was so exciting.


----------



## finallyfat (May 26, 2017)

Geez, your wife must be quite something for you to have passed up on the mutual feedee you described above. Whatever happened to her? Do you know? But for the height she could be the flabby dream I'm married to today!

Just spoke to the wife this morning. Mid-morning. She told me she'd just polished off a giant mixing bowl of pasta and clam sauce, her favorite (ugh). A nice way to begin her day having had no breakfast earlier. She's bored and lazy today while I'm away so a fat-stuffed nap will carry her through mid-day when she'll awaken hungry. The afternoon/dinner/evening food spree begins then. She'll eat so much fatty, buttery creamy food through the rest of her day. She eats till she can barely move. I love knowing she's being such a lovely glutton while I'm away. 

I too am eating for effect. Put on some work pants I haven't worn in a month, I had to squirm and pack my fat in like I was a YouTube fatty modeling outgrown clothes. She really blew me up last month at home!

We're so lost in our fat. Growing fatter apart makes homecomings so erotic. She will squeal with delight over my hip rolls and blubbery ass. I'll stand in the doorway and wiggle my shoulders a little so she can see my new fat dance. She will shimmy her hips in delight. We'll kiss and feel our fat while we absorb each other and fat talk ourselves into sitting down with some of the foods I always bring her from the big city. We're fat pigs together. We eat, smile and kiss between and amidst the mouthfulls. 

We are no longer the fat woman with a slim husband. We're the fat couple. Imagine what people are saying!


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 26, 2017)

finallyfat said:


> Geez, your wife must be quite something for you to have passed up on the mutual feedee you described above. Whatever happened to her? Do you know? But for the height she could be the flabby dream I'm married to today!
> 
> Just spoke to the wife this morning. Mid-morning. She told me she'd just polished off a giant mixing bowl of pasta and clam sauce, her favorite (ugh). A nice way to begin her day having had no breakfast earlier. She's bored and lazy today while I'm away so a fat-stuffed nap will carry her through mid-day when she'll awaken hungry. The afternoon/dinner/evening food spree begins then. She'll eat so much fatty, buttery creamy food through the rest of her day. She eats till she can barely move. I love knowing she's being such a lovely glutton while I'm away.
> 
> ...






Well my late college sweetheart you are talking about was very insecure and had many issues. That didn't stop me from loving her but they definitely always effected our relationship. She was a beautiful Fat dream girl....but on many occasions she would accuse me of cheating any time I was away from her at a work function for the evening dinner and drinks. where girlfriends or spouses were not permitted to attend. I would constantly help to make her feel secure....I mean here is this beautiful fattening woman that I was in love with that kept gaining weight and looking hotter and hotter to me with every pound but then accusing me of liking a skinny woman at my job.....she was a tad bit unrealistic and a little crazy for lack of a better word.

A friend of mine would see her from time to time and after many years I know she has had either 3 or maybe 4 kids and is very big. She had a lot of issues with fluid retention in her ankles and legs and he even commented her legs are like elephant legs. I love Fat but I don't happen to be a huge fan of that but anyhow there you have it. 

Yes my wife is very hot and the complete opposite of being insecure a great Mother and wife. I do wish for her to lose a bit of control and get really Fat though.


----------



## Tad (May 26, 2017)

Volupuouslover, simply, she doesn't have a fat fetish. She has a huge appetite, loves food, and both her parents were quite fat, so for sure she could easily be bigger, but she draws there line at a certain point of fatness. And she is not particularly a fan of fat guys, so I try to reign in my own desires. I compromise at enough fat on both of us to excite me, and enjoy to up ticks in the gradual up / down cycles.


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 27, 2017)

Tad said:


> Volupuouslover, simply, she doesn't have a fat fetish. She has a huge appetite, loves food, and both her parents were quite fat, so for sure she could easily be bigger, but she draws there line at a certain point of fatness. And she is not particularly a fan of fat guys, so I try to reign in my own desires. I compromise at enough fat on both of us to excite me, and enjoy to up ticks in the gradual up / down cycles.




Makes sense....It least she is pretty darn Fat and you get to enjoy that with secret arousal not bringing to much attention to your desire. 

I guess I do the same a bit....while watching my wife eat and start to get a bigger appetite, catch her sneaking extra snacks eating them in the pantry when I happen to walk in cramming them in her mouth quickly leaving her with stuffed chip monk cheeks as she walks out and waiting to see when all the extra calories will show up on her figure. Most of the time I have kept everything very tame with any discussion or to much admiration toward her weight gain because I seemed to over do it many many years ago.....she even mentioned many years ago after she gained a bunch of weight and I was admiring her and talking to much about how sexy she was...when she said in a flustered way "It is so strange how you think I am so sexy right now when I am clearly so Fat" my reply was "you are so Beautiful" she said "you are so weird". I kind of stopped paying to many compliments after she gained weight after that.....I mostly just to show her more affection not really concentrating just on her fattened body parts or really talking about her figure. The only time that Fat or weight gain talk is brought up is if she initiates it. She will from time to time do something like go to get off the couch and reach her hand out and say "honey, will you help your big Fat wife up" I tread lightly not to engage to much. Sometimes I can tell she is trying to turn me on and it is cute but she definitely knows how to do it......but like I said I have grown to just watch her eat more fattening things or her appetite increase and dream of when she might get more out of control with her eating and just keep fattening up and waiting to hear her say the words "Babe, I give up I am just going to eat every I want and become your huge Fat wife.....can you feed me please...and make me huge"


----------



## Tad (May 27, 2017)

An extra factor -- when she gets near her heaviest, she starts to snore a lot more. Which isn't that great for either of us. Makes it easier for me to accept her desire to lose a bit at that point, lol.


----------



## SSBHM (May 28, 2017)

I remember seeing them when I was about 10 or so and really liking the before (when the person was fat). I think I started experimenting with intentional stuffing about then to see how big I could stretch my stomach, and just have fun feeling stuffed. 

I think it was sexually stimulating to see myself looking fatter too, even around that age. I was fascinated by fat women too, especially if they overate. 

I visited my grand parents in florida several times each year and they would take me to restaurants that were so interesting and fun - lots of great deserts. I think I gained nearly 20 lbs on one longer trip (3-4 weeks). I felt so fat, even though I wasn't really all that big.

I have found women of all sizes attractive, but now I definitely prefer a SSBBW over all others. Yet, there is some special appeal to over-eating, stuffing, and indulging I can't really explain. It just turns me on. Both for myself and anyone I date. However, if I don't know someone I still am shy about what I eat, even though it is probably obvious that I can and like to eat a lot. 

Being over 400 lbs just seems like it's somehow special too, for me and for someone that I date. I'm not sure why exactly being super sized is so sexy, but it definitely is something that simply is to me. :happy:


----------



## plushkitty (May 28, 2017)

I remember being fascinated with big bellies from an early age, stuffing pillows under my nightgown at night to try and make one for myself. But as I grew older and internalized more and more fat hate, I suppressed my attraction. Why was I so attracted to "ugly" bodies? Clearly there was something wrong with me!

It's taken a long time to acknowledge that part of myself, even longer to accept the fact that my own weight gain excites me as much as other people's gain. That I really do want a huge belly that fills up my lap. I probably won't get one for a while, replacing clothes and buying lots of food costs money, but at least now I can dream without feeling horrible.


----------



## Tracii (May 29, 2017)

My first foray into fatness was out of anger.
I caught my hubby having sex with a very large woman. I was devastated to say the least.He tried to lie his way out of it of course.
He was always saying how nasty fat women looked so you know the type.
I was so hurt I gave up on trying to look good for him.
Quit wearing make up, let my hair go and cut it very short which made him mad to say the least. 
I gained weight thinking he must like fat women but he complained more.
I was a total wreck and gained even more weight and not taking care of my complexion my face broke out pretty bad.
I wore clothes that looked horrible out of spite and if we went out somewhere I tried to look the worst possible just to make him look bad.
Divorced finally lost weight skin cleared up I was finally happy I thought.
Worked out at the gym and got back down to 115 but found I wasn't happy and longed to gain weight.


----------



## John Smith (May 29, 2017)

As an African-descent person, be into fuller-figured ladies as a male is mostly inherent to my mindset in a cultural plane, so to be honest this is pretty hard to determine how and when I became aware to be attracted by what the society I evolve consider as "overweight"women where there my cultural set considers as "healthy" women by the same way it must be difficult to any man having grew up into a thin-centered society how and when he realize himself to be attracted by "fit" women. 

I can't neither specify how and when I have realizing for the first time having an attraction even for fat women beyond the 400-lbs lane. Is it when I was, at nine years old in 2002, when I was for the first time surged by a precosious arousal towards that burlesque episode from the cartoon show _Totally Spies where Clover tasted carelessly one of those overly addictive cookies granted by beyond-the-normal extra fattening proprieties, drowning thus into an out-of-control spiraling path of unceasable bothoverindulgence and snacking until spurting quickly in a matter of hours her once trim, athletic, statuesquely nubile self into a waddling, spherical, mordibly obese food junkee on the verge to underliningly-speaking reach immobility nay body burst at any moment? Was when during this same episode, the other main protagonists teasingly avenge their self-everfattening friend by forcing the episode villain to swallow her own medicine, inflating instantaneously into a trancefully-craving blimp?
Was one year later, when I realized at ten years old how aroused I'm getting when I watched those female participants from The Biggest Loser swaying ponderously, jiggling, eating furiously in secret their cheat meals then waddling again, for then be sadfully afflicted once they all shed from their massive selves many months later?
Was in 2005, when at 12-years old I fall onto this picture from an old edition from "The Book Of Guiness Records" dating back from 1995? : a very tall blonde supermodel qualified at this past time as the heaviest Plus Size model in the industry, striking back barefoot her over-660 lbs naked blubber of self while the little from that triplechin-spurting face of hers fixed to the eternity that wide, white smile between the doughy dimples of her cherubic cheeks. Was because I've never forgotten that estatic full-joyness into that sparkling facial expression, these cushioning pale-skinned necklaces coiling protudingly overall her both noexistent neck and collarbone, these deluges of tidal adipose overpadding every ounce of her seemingly-proud lookings, her cumbersome folded wings overwrapping her upper arms, her sausage paws, the littiest glimpse from her ginormous utters drooping further down alongside the upper part from her tire spares which staggered each other overall her both midriff and backside before to bulge out as an gargantuan apron belly over her nigh-vanishing knees, knees buried between these Michelin-mascot limbs brushing each other and her flared-out trunk calves, all carrying her beachball-sized, cottage cheese shelf rump... or was simply the fact I noticed she drove me crazy as much as that Cindy Crawford's busty picture next to her?? 

Was during my secondary school days, when I spent my time to observe people, whom amongst people the girls, then aongst girls the few teachers too much oversized to pass easily their humongously obese selves thourgh a threshold's door without either waddling sideways or take the double door entry? Was when I realized how much I wished that the young, full-bosomed pool lifeguard and few others teachers became as huge than them?


Well..._


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jul 7, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> I remember being fascinated with big bellies from an early age, stuffing pillows under my nightgown at night to try and make one for myself. But as I grew older and internalized more and more fat hate, I suppressed my attraction. Why was I so attracted to "ugly" bodies? Clearly there was something wrong with me!
> 
> It's taken a long time to acknowledge that part of myself, even longer to accept the fact that my own weight gain excites me as much as other people's gain. That I really do want a huge belly that fills up my lap. I probably won't get one for a while, replacing clothes and buying lots of food costs money, but at least now I can dream without feeling horrible.



Thanks for the insight into your early start with this fetish.....
Were you initially attracted to heavier guy's before you realized you liked yourself heavier as well? Has your interest in more and more weight increased over the years on men as well as yourself?


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jul 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> My first foray into fatness was out of anger.
> I caught my hubby having sex with a very large woman. I was devastated to say the least.He tried to lie his way out of it of course.
> He was always saying how nasty fat women looked so you know the type.
> I was so hurt I gave up on trying to look good for him.
> ...



Very sorry to hear that...but thanks for telling the story. This is really interesting on so many levels.

Crazy how he said he didn't like fat women and put them down. It doesn't make sense but no time to psycho analyze him or ones like him.

So initially you gained weight thinking he must like Fat women you said....How much did you gain at that time and how easy was it to gain? So before this you were not really interested in heavier guy's or being heavier yourself (fetish wise)? expand on this a bit if you don't mind.....I mean I understand trying to do something for your husband that you think he likes.....I would probably do the same under the circumstances? 

So you mentioned you lost all the weight down to a crazy light weight and realized you longed to gain weight????? tell us more with this and your feelings toward Fat and weight moving forward.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jul 7, 2017)

John Smith said:


> As an African-descent person, be into fuller-figured ladies as a male is mostly inherent to my mindset in a cultural plane, so to be honest this is pretty hard to determine how and when I became aware to be attracted by what the society I evolve consider as "overweight"women where there my cultural set considers as "healthy" women by the same way it must be difficult to any man having grew up into a thin-centered society how and when he realize himself to be attracted by "fit" women.
> 
> I can't neither specify how and when I have realizing for the first time having an attraction even for fat women beyond the 400-lbs lane. Is it when I was, at nine years old in 2002, when I was for the first time surged by a precosious arousal towards that burlesque episode from the cartoon show _Totally Spies where Clover tasted carelessly one of those overly addictive cookies granted by beyond-the-normal extra fattening proprieties, drowning thus into an out-of-control spiraling path of unceasable bothoverindulgence and snacking until spurting quickly in a matter of hours her once trim, athletic, statuesquely nubile self into a waddling, spherical, mordibly obese food junkee on the verge to underliningly-speaking reach immobility nay body burst at any moment? Was when during this same episode, the other main protagonists teasingly avenge their self-everfattening friend by forcing the episode villain to swallow her own medicine, inflating instantaneously into a trancefully-craving blimp?
> Was one year later, when I realized at ten years old how aroused I'm getting when I watched those female participants from The Biggest Loser swaying ponderously, jiggling, eating furiously in secret their cheat meals then waddling again, for then be sadfully afflicted once they all shed from their massive selves many months later?
> ...


_


Thank John Smith_


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 8, 2017)

voluptuouslover said:


> Thanks for the insight into your early start with this fetish.....
> Were you initially attracted to heavier guy's before you realized you liked yourself heavier as well? Has your interest in more and more weight increased over the years on men as well as yourself?



I like all different types of bodies, but yes, I did figure out that fat people are the nicest to hug and touch and cuddle before I accepted my own weight and gaining fantasies. Strangely enough losing a great deal of weight helped me realize that, because I started missing my fat once it was gone. Why is my chair suddenly so much harder? Why am I so much colder? Ow, it hurts a lot more to bang my hip into something! And I felt more vulnerable being so much smaller.

There's a freedom in eating whatever I want that's pleasurable in both an erotic and non-erotic way for me. For most of my life I ate as other people told me to. Eat this, don't eat that, you're eating too much. Now I eat as I please, and it's so liberating. I might choose to let a lover feed me, but that is my choice, and I know they'll stop if I tell them to. And if they want to be fed in return, that would be equally fun. I like watching someone eat when they're really enjoying it. Combining food, fat and sex breaks taboos in a delightfully naughty way.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jul 8, 2017)

I like watching someone eat when they're really enjoying it. Combining food, fat and sex breaks taboos in a delightfully naughty way.[/QUOTE]


thanks for your answer......I fully agree to what you said above....I found that mutual gaining touches on so many intimate and loving levels when done with the one you love...even if it isn't intentional gaining for both....but still plenty of gaining.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jul 9, 2017)

The first signs of this came, I'm told, when I was 4 or so, and I demonstrated signs of being drawn to softer people, or even just people in softer outfits. Even from that age, it was the softness that drew me in, and to this day, it's still that softness that I love most, so I don't think of gaining as being all that important, when a person is already large and soft enough.

That said, there are many situations where I've seen a person on the street, or while shopping, and thought to myself, "she'd be so much cuter if she were fatter."

I remember taking an interest in heavier girls during early elementary school, but never trying to pursue it much. In third grade, I began to identify these feelings more strongly, when I had a teacher who could fill the whole classroom door on her way through, from side to side. In high school, there was one student who was at least twice my weight, if not more, and who I was so nervous to talk to or get close to, because I wasn't sure whether it was appropriate. We were very different from each other, as people, and never really hit it off, but I learned a boldness from my experiences with her, which lead into my more recent experiences.

At one of my early temp jobs, there was a girl who was almost as big as my high school crush. She actually did get very close to me once, and it was probably the most intense, emotional experience of my life, but it clearly meant a lot less to her than to me, and she didn't seem to share my feelings, or sympathize with them, and she started losing weight, so it never could have worked.

Finally, that brings me to the place I work now, which has *so many* BBWs working there... all of whom are married. Still, it's an opportunity to practice normal interactions, which I don't otherwise find to produce rewarding emotions. However, I was about to go nuts for a while there, when one of them had to sit next to me for a while, to teach me the ropes. I eventually had to gain weight myself, just to give myself a soft upper arm to squeeze, and keep my emotions under control. I've never regretted that choice, though. Being fat is just so much more enjoyable.


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Nov 13, 2017)

I remember enjoying movies with pregnant women as a teen and pre teen. Reflecting back I realize now that I was aroused by these women gaining weight, even before I knew what it meant to be aroused. Through puberty, middle school and high school I was developing feelings for women, again not knowing what those feelings meant at the time. After high school and starting college, I simply knew I was attracted to women and my ideal lady was always voluptuous, curvy, usually tall (to be fair most people are taller than me, as I'm only 5 foot). It wasn't until my twenties that I realized I had personal weight gain fantasies as well as FA tendencies. I then found Dims  At that time I told my then partner about my fetish, fantasies and the different things that turned me on sexually. We did stuffings and I was even a model on Stuffer 31 for a while. The stress of planning the feedings and photo shoots strained our relationship so I stopped. At the time I believe I was close to 150lbs (plumped up from the 120 I was in high school and college). Gaining was hard for me having always been thin and athletic and being health conscience of processed foods. After that partner and I broke up I've always been honest with my girlfriends about what turns me on. Some lovers are into it, others thought it was weird so I kept it in my fantasies (read: what I think about while in bed with a lover or masturbating alone). One partner played along sweetly, teasing me about my weight gain and playing into some of my other fantasies. Through the years I have gone up and down myself and I've always been with heavier women who are body positive, confident in their size. 
Fast forward to today, my fiance is a big girl and she's not shy about making jokes about her beautiful belly, and her size. She is also very strong (a veteran) beneath her beautiful softness and completely confident, secure in who she is. I've told her about what turns me on, but I think she just doesn't understand any type of fetish since she herself has a limited sex drive, in that she is satisfied with infrequent sexual intimacy and doesn't need more than the usual fore play to become aroused. I am completely in love with her and totally satisfied with our life together. Honestly there are times my fetish, urges, fantasies are far from my mind, regular life is so completely engaging, satisfying, and wonderful. Even during intimacy I'm usually just so in the moment with my future wife that our bodies together is enough. Other times I get the desires, so I come online and read your awesome stories and am completely satisfied with the stories and imaginary fantasies. 
Recently I felt my belly jiggling while I was walking and the old pleasure filled me. I got on a friend's scale this weekend and it said 140, fully dressed. Now the last time I weighed myself was last summer, I had cut out almost all grains (since having an unknown skin rash that no docs could determine the cause) and I was in a study about eating healthier so I was really thin at 125 lbs. So that's a big gain only in the last few months I think since I only recently noticed the new softness. But now I have the desire to gain again. I'm going for another 15 - 20 lbs by the end of the year. I always love the winter holidays, the perfect cover for intentional weight gain. The most arousing part is the anticipation of my clothes getting tighter and the stares from friends, co workers and most of all my fiance. I'm curious what people might say, if they say anything at all.
Teehee thanks for starting this thread! It's fun to think about where we started this life and where it can go, become. Great to get to know others, their stories, their path. 

Share on, friends!


----------



## Tracii (Nov 17, 2017)

VL to answer some previous questions you had.
In my first gain thinking he wanted a fat wife I gained 45 lbs over a year or so.
Gaining was not easy for me and I had to stuff frequently to gain. all the stuffing really caused heartburn, bellyaches and complexion problems.
His constant complaints really hurt and it made me mad more than anything and I gained another 30 lbs out of spite at that point I was approx 190 lbs
After we divorced I started running,dieting and working out thinking I would be happy because what girl wants to be fat right?
I got back down to my original weight of 115 eventually.
Thought I would be happy but no I was miserable single and all alone.
Not long after that maybe 6 months or so I met an older guy and we started dating and I ended up finishing college and getting into real estate with him.
I told him my story and he said if gaining weight makes you happy you should do it.
He was so sweet about it and never asked what my weight was as I gained slowly.
When he retired and moved to be with his kids and grandkids I was roughly 200 lbs and very happy. It took several years to gain so it was a slow process for me.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes to pillow stuffing at an early age
Eating to deliberately gain weight at age 11, and fascinated by my fat body.
Got extremely skinny as a teen due to growth spurts, and enjoyed it
Started getting fat at 24, comments made me insanely aroused, esp. if the comments were made by attractive women
Teetered from wanting to get back to "normal" size but grew and grew and the bigger I grew the more turned on I was
First time someone referred to me as "fat" I was thrilled
Enjoyed shocking old friends
The list goes on...


----------



## choudhury (Dec 1, 2017)

* Whether you like weight gain on another person or on yourself?

Definitely on a woman, not at all on myself. My fat fetish is entirely outwardly directed.

* Was it always with you and can you remember at the earliest age and what it was that caught your interest?

As for being FA, that goes back to my earliest sexual awakenings, although there was still a certain process of coming to recognize that the girls I found sexy were not what other boys did. (So oddly perhaps, I didn't seem to intuitively understand that I liked chubby girls as a category; at first it was more finding this or that girl hot, and needing time to understand the pattern). I do remember, though, being very young (like, 4 or 5) and being strangely and intensely fascinated by Winnie the Pooh. When he got stuck in Rabbit's door I felt a very weird, compelling sensation that I did not understand. This was a definitely a signal from my sexual subconscious!

All of that being said, I came of age before the internet and it took me waaay longer to understand how deeply erotic overeating and weight gain are. Even though noticing a gal's weight gain would make me dizzy, I still understood my physical desires mainly in terms of a woman's shape per se. I sort of thought, 'I like fat women,' and didn't grasp how much I liked those other elements. Really, it wasn't until I met my wife, well into my 20s, that I gradually came to consciously understand the sexual potency of weight gain for me. (There again, I thought I was physically attracted to her plump figure, and I was - but the much deeper, semi-subconscious pull was that she loved to eat, would openly overeat in front of me, and, I see in retrospect, was very obviously going to get fatter and fatter).


* Has your desire for more and more weight gain increased as you have become older?

I don't think so. I just recognize it more for what it is.


* what percentage of weight gain interest do you have whether it be on you or another 1 out 10 .... 1 being not that much & 10 Being a whole buuuuunnnnch?

It's as though I have two sexual brains. One is attracted to a woman's shape as well as the rest of her. And then there's the lizard brain, which is viscerally attracted to overeating and weight gain. I sort of see a BBW/SSBBW partner as essential to sexual fulfillment, but think of weight gain as a very rewarding bonus. So, how intensely does it turn me on? Maybe an 8 or 9. How indispensable is it to my sex life? Maybe a 2 or 3. It adds an extra zip to the proceedings :happy:


----------



## John Smith (Dec 1, 2017)

voluptuouslover said:


> Has the excitement of weight gain been with you since a very early age or is it something that was triggered in your 20's or at a later age by something like overeating and gaining and you decided you liked it....whatever it may be?
> 
> Tell your story and target a few of these copy points for a little direction so we can all learn from it a bit.
> 
> ...



* I only like to see, lure or stem women to gaining weight.
* I always liked women no matter their size, though I rather prefer bigger women. However, my fascination for Feederism started years before I even approach the F.A. community and realize this is a proper fling, when I was 9-to-11 or 12 years (that's your fault, "_Totally Spies_")
* For the women I like, yes. 
* Not concerned.
* Most of time a 9/10.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 3, 2017)

voluptuouslover said:


> Has the excitement of weight gain been with you since a very early age or is it something that was triggered in your 20's or at a later age by something like overeating and gaining and you decided you liked it....whatever it may be?
> 
> Tell your story and target a few of these copy points for a little direction so we can all learn from it a bit.
> 
> ...


 
Weight gain wasn't something I became interested in until I was older (mid thirties). I didn't particularly like it at first, but at some point there I can't really remember when now, it went from dislike to curious, to enjoying it. Then I joined this community and really got into FA, foodie, and gaining lifestyle.

*I like weight gain on myself and other people, as specially my partner 
*As I said before, it's a taste I acquired later in life.
*Yes, I think my tastes have gotten bigger over the years. I'm much more interested in the supersized community now. Most of my friends are supersized or close to it and I'm not that far away at this point 
*No, it hasn't always been there, but it is now for sure lol!
*I'd have to go with a 10 on this one!


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 4, 2017)

i think in my case, the excitement for weight gain was present since i can remember being attracted to the opposite sex, always prefering the less skinny singers of the time and from then going up in weight. 

personally i do not enjoy gaining as much as eating and get absolutely crazy and turn on when my gf gains weight personally that is the hottest thing she can do for me. 

more weight... well, when you are turned on by someone gaining weight you always want her to gain more but sometimes health issues arise and then you have wonder if it is really sustainable for anyone to constantly gain weight. and about what is really the most important thing in a relationship.

a whole bunch, a woman gaining weight is just the most beautiful and erotic thing on earth. 

always a tad of belly, cellulite, lovehandles, those are the things i found being the sexiest in highschool, and i havent changed my view on that !


----------



## BigFA (Dec 7, 2017)

voluptuouslover said:


> Tell your story and target a few of these copy points for a little direction so we can all learn from it a bit.
> 
> * Whether you like weight gain on another person or on yourself?
> * Was it always with you and can you remember at the earliest age and what it was that caught your interest?
> ...



* I have been turned on by weight gain on woman ever since junior high school. As my friend's sisters and my own cousin filled out through puberty, I remember being very attracted to their growing figures. I had a crush on my 7th grade English teacher as well as the girls gym instructor as both were quite plump and wore tight clothing that accentuated their figures. The 4 girls I dated in high school were all plump and my friends would tease me about liking fat girls. I was surprised that their teasing actually turned me on. It wasn't until I became an adult that I started to fantasize about gaining weight myself and I finally let it happen in my late 30's. I found gaining 130 lbs. was a very pleasurable experience.

* My desire for more and more weight gain has increased with age. Being a member of Boards like this one has opened my eyes to the overall appeal of SSBBW's. In high school and college I liked plump or chubby girls. As I grew older my tastes increased to where now, an attractive women who is 250 to 500 lbs. can really light my fire. 

* My weight gain interest in general is definitely a 10!


----------



## kbomb (Dec 15, 2017)

It was weird for me. I was always really afraid of becoming fat as a small kid. Around the time I discovered sexuality, I knew I liked big girls, though, and I also liked the idea of actually getting fat myself.

The size I'm interested in went from starting at a few extra pounds until now, where someone doesn't even register as fat unless they're in the 300+ range.


----------



## HeidiRayson (Dec 21, 2017)

I remember being fascinated by fat when I was pre-school and then in the first couple of years at school. One of my best friends at that point was very plump; one day when we were 5 or 6, she had a sore stomach at school and I sat with her on the ledge that ran above the heating pipes in the girls' toilets (in the end cubicle, not out in public), giving her a tummy rub to try to make her feel better. I remember loving the way the fat felt and being fascinated by her belly rolls.

However, I started getting bullied when I was 7 and my weight was the chosen subject (I wasn't fat, just tall and broad and generally bigger than the other kids - I was the tallest kid in my class by a good margin) and so fat became the enemy. When I started dating a couple of years later (yes, I had my first boyfriend when I was 9), I always went for really skinny men - I remember one of my friends, when I was about 14 (she must have been 300lbs) complaining that my then crush had 'no ass', and asking why I'd want someone who was all 'sticks and spines'.

I understood about hormones/pheromones driving us to find a partner who is physically compatible from the perspective of producing the next generation, and I made the assumption that my desire for skinny men was my body trying to pair me with someone who could counterbalance my fatness (I wasn't actually fat, just had a really warped body image). Now, I'm almost certain my desire for skinny men was actually an attempt to hide or suppress my natural desires - in the same way that kids will often make fun of the person they fancy as a way to hide their feelings.

When I was 16/17 (in 1998/99) I discovered the Dimensions site and got really into the weight gain stories. By the time I went to Uni in 2000, I knew that I was attracted to women as well as men, but in the case of the women it was always chubbier girls - a couple of our female Uni friends gained weight, especially during first year, and I loved it. In fact, I used to imagine their bodies sometimes, during sex with men! I also used to subscribe to a site run by a German girl called Michaela (it was something like sexymic) and loved watching her gain over a period of a couple of years. I discovered that my tastes ran from a little chubby through to perhaps 300lbs (depending on height and underlying muscle) - once the underlying shape of the body starts to disappear in folds and rolls, I'm no longer interested. If anything, my preferences have actually reduced slightly with age - I'd say I'm mostly now not interested above about 250lbs but I think it's a health thing more than anything else.

Throughout this period, I continued to be interested in really skinny men; my ex was very thin (though I do remember encouraging his sweet tooth and he gained about 15lbs while we were together so perhaps I wasn't suppressing my desires so much as just being unaware of them!) and my husband was around 105lbs when we got together. He managed to gain up to about 125/130lbs (his own attempts to not be quite so emaciated - nothing to do with me) and stuck there for years and years. He has always liked to snack and could quite happily eat a dozen doughnuts while we unpacked the shopping, so it wasn't for lack of nourishment - his body just wouldn't hold any more weight than that.

Three years ago, I noticed that he was starting to gain a little weight (we were 32 at that point and I think age had taken the edge off his metabolism) and I used to watch him getting ready for bed and wonder how I felt about it. He moved from 28" to 30" waist trousers, and his belly/sides started to crease at the waist when he bent over, or leaned to the sides, in a way it never had previously. For months I wondered whether to say something, but I wasn't sure what I wanted to say: I was certainly happy that he was managing to keep a bit more of a buffer (even a couple of days of illness used to floor him because he had no reserves) and the extra weight enabled him to put on muscle that he'd never previously been able to do, and I knew I liked that. I wasn't sure whether I liked the little bit of fat he was gaining, though.

Then, one day, it was like a switch flipped - I think I'd just got to the point where I couldn't fight my desires anymore. Here I was trying to pretend I didn't like a bit of softness on a man, and yet my body wanted to worship the tiny gains that were starting to soften my husband. Suddenly, I couldn't get enough of his body and every pound gained just seemed to add to my arousal. He and I are best friends first and foremost so there was no way I could have hidden it from him and we've had long, complicated conversations about it; he's got no interest in gaining beyond the fact that it makes his job a bit easier (he's a gardener so having more muscle is an asset, and being a bit heavier makes it easier to counterbalance things), but he quite enjoys my reactions. He'll take great pleasure in making me go and fetch him food, because he knows I won't say no, and he's always teasing me about how much I like his softer bits. He's up to a 32" in trousers now, and seems to have leveled off here for the time being. We've got plenty of aging to do, though, so there's lots of time for his metabolism to slow a bit further!

Anyway, since discovering that I enjoy a bit of softness on a man, my taste has completely changed (or at least my acknowledged taste has done), and I now find my eyes drawn to any man sporting a bit of extra weight, especially around the waist: I love a soft belly and love handles. Like my taste in women, though, my interest only extends to the point where the weight starts to really alter the body shape - I like a bit of cuddliness, but I'm not a fan of huge guts or the sort of fat that pours off arms and legs.

As for whether I like weight gain on myself, I'm afraid my self-perception in that regard is indelibly caught up in a complicated history of self-hatred and an eating disorder. I have spent many hours in therapy trying to learn to have a more balanced view of myself and my weight and mostly I succeed nowadays. I'm currently around 270lbs and would love to get down to 210lbs because I love hill-walking and that would be much easier if I was a bit lighter. It's entirely possible that in a different life I would have loved gaining weight but my relationship with fat on my own body is too complicated for me to be anywhere near that point, and I don't know that I ever will be.

If I notice someone has gained weight, it's literally all I want to think about while I'm with them, and I have to force myself to be a 'normal' person and converse about something else, so I'd have to say my interest in weight gain is 10 out of 10.

Now that I've given you my life history and bored you all to tears, I'll shut up and go back to lurking!


----------



## BigFA (Dec 24, 2017)

Heidi, I was not bored at all and enjoyed reading your post. Your conflict between loving weight gain and not wanting to gain to much yourself is not unusual. And only being turned on by a certain amount of weight gain is perfectly normal. Thanks for being so open about your feelings and sharing them with us.


----------



## shadowcat (Jun 14, 2018)

* Whether you like weight gain on another person or on yourself?
On my partner and me to an extent. I feel I'll be more open to gaining in a long term committed relationship, especially if they like it. Or a mutual gaining relationship.
* Was it always with you and can you remember at the earliest age and what it was that caught your interest?
Yes! I remember seeing "King Sized Homer" at four. It gave me these weird feelings I could not explain. I remember lying awake fantasizing about others getting fat, and eventually myself. It led to padding.
* Has your desire for more and more weight gain increased as you have become older?
I would say the same. 
* Has the desire to gain always been there but you only acted on it as you have become older and more independent or have not yet acted on it?
The desire to fatten someone and to gain myself has slightly gotten stronger. But besides padding, which I haven't done in over 10 years, Ive never acted on any of it. I don't think I ever will, though.
* what percentage of weight gain interest do you have whether it be on you or another 1 out 10 .... 1 being not that much & 10 Being a whole buuuuunnnnch?
On my partner: 6? Me:3? Its hard

Still when I comes to gaining myself, I want to and don't at the same time. Like an inner battle.


----------



## andycarter (Jun 17, 2018)

I've been interested in really heavy people since I was a kid and saw a woman so large that the part of her that didn't fit on her chair looked like a whole other (large) person, hanging just about to the floor. This was the days of polyester stretch pants, the 70's version of leggings, and I couldn't believe how much material it took to cover her legs, or that she found pants that fit. Her panties were exposed because her pants didn't come close to covering her ass. It occurred to me that that chair must be under a lot of stress, and I've been fascinated with people so heavy they damage furniture ever since.

I'm about 600 pounds now, and probably still not as big as that woman I saw so many years ago.

That chair, BTW, was an Eames fiberglass shell chair, which were popular in public seating in the 70's. It's hard to believe by looking at it that it's sturdy enough to hold a woman that size. Hence my fascination  I own several of them now, and have owned a lot of them over the years. I love to feel them bend under me, and see the legs spread, and hear creaking and cracking and popping noises. I've had my 400 pound partner on my lap on these things. Not all of them have survived. There's a new person in our social circle who is maybe as big as I am, and I want to get her on my lap.

One of my middle school teachers was particularly large, and I could see the (different kind of) plastic chairs bend when he sat in them, or leaned backwards, and I fantasized about another heavy teacher sitting on his lap. I also fantasized about me getting large enough to bend the hell out of the school desks. That part, at least, did happen by the time I graduated high school  By the time I graduated I was about the size of that heavy teacher, but the high school didn't have those wonderful plastic chairs.

I'm also interested in clothing that is incredibly large, and women so big that it doesn't fit.

For myself, I find overeating arousing. This is a problem as I'm about as large as is practical already. I've actually lost weight recently and really need to lose a lot more.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 19, 2018)

I was about 4 years old, when I realized that I took an interest in people being fat, getting fat or being blown up. My dad was quite a fat man and very big-bellied. We had a lot of fat men in our family and among our family friends. I admired them. I wanted to be a fat boy. I used to fantasize about getting fat and I would stuff my clothes with pillows and pretend to be fat. So, I guess that I've always liked the look of fat men and wanted to be one. I liked the bulk of fat men. I liked their round faces and thick limbs. Most of all I liked big, protuberant bellies.

I thought that fat guys looked good and I wanted to be one of them. When I hit puberty, I realized that I was gay and it was the fat guys that attracted me. My desire to be fat remained with me.

I started dating fat guys, as soon as I was legally old enough to. I was quite slim until about twenty years ago, when I decided to get fat. At first I gained slowly but then it gathered pace. I'm now over twice the weight that I started at and I have no regrets. I really like being fat. For me, a lot of it is identity. I like to be seen by others as "the fat guy".

I want to keep getting fatter and fatter. My desire for more weight is unlimited. The only thing that will stop me from pursuing limitless weight gain is the fact that I don't want to be immobile. Immobility would take the pleasure out of it for me, because I would be confined to home, where no one else would be able to see that I'm fat. I didn't act upon my desire to be fat until I was in my forties and my desire has always been for more and more fat, so long as it doesn't make me immobile.

How much weight to I want? As I said, I'm already over twice my starting weight. I'm thinking about gaining maybe another 100 pounds. Actually, I don't think in terms of weight. I think in terms of what the fat looks like. I desire bulk rather than weight. At the moment I have a 52-in waist, 62-inch belly standing and 65-inch belly sitting. I would like eventually to have a 64-inch waist, because that's twice what I started with. I would like my belly to be correspondingly bigger.

Weight distribution is important to me. I'm attracted to big-bellied men and that is also the look that I want for myself. I lucky enough for most of my weight to go there.

I still pad and I still have fantasies about being blown up. I tend to think of myself as a balloon.

As I like to see other men get fat too, I only date other fat guys. I tend to go for the one's who enjoy being fat.

For me, there is also a political dimension to fatness. I seize upon opportunities to make people, society, governments and doctors think again about their views and attitudes towards fat men and women. We are beautiful people and we have as much right to exist as Mother Nature made us as anyone else has. We have the same needs as other people and deserve all the things that other people do. I dislike the words "overweight" and "obese", because they imply excess. Nature knows extremes but not excesses. Mother Nature does not create living beings according to man-made specification manuals.

I prefer to describe myself as "fat". I don't like to be described as "big". Firstly, there are people, who are big without being fat. I'm fat and have always wanted to be fat. Secondly, I don't like to here "big" being used as a euphemism for "fat". There is nothing as demeaning as a euphemism. It implies that what it refers to is too terrible to mention.

So, that's me. I'm fat. I wanted to be fat. I intend to get fatter. I'm happy being fat. AND I'M PROUD OF BEING FAT!


----------

